# Florida Resorts for visiting Disneyworld



## Fisch (Nov 3, 2021)

Which of the DRI resorts in Florida are best to visit Walt Disney World?  Do any offer shuttle service to the parks, or would a car rental be best?
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mjc775 (Nov 5, 2021)

Rental car… We’ve liked both Grand Beach and Mystic Dunes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 29, 2021)

I like Cypress Pointe as it's a block walk to groceries, Walgreens, gas and easy access to highway and I Drive. Daily Shuttles to Universal, Magic Kingdom, Sea World, Hollywood Studios. Volcano Pool with slide, 10 activities a day mostly for kids includes mini golf shared with neighboring Grande Villas - my fav are Tuesday beer tastings and Thursday wine tastings.


----------

